# لحـــــــــــظـــــــة ....



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

*لحـــــــــــظـــــــة ....

ل
حظة..

تخلوا فيها مع نفسك ، أطول من عمر تسأل فيه من أنت ؟

لحظة..

تشعر فيها بمحبة الرب لك أطول من عمر داخل سياج الحزن والملل .


لحظة ..

تسلم فيها حياتك لإلهك أطول من عمر تحاول فيه الاعتماد على ذاتك .



لحظة .. 
تقول فيها لا للشيطان أطول من عمر تسلم فيه ذاتك له .




لحظة ..
 فيها ترتقى فوق المال أطول من عمر تنشد فيه الحرية وأنت مكبل بأغلاله .





لحظة...

. لا تهاب فيها الموت الجسدى أطول من عمر تضحك فيه على نفسك بأنك حىّ .



لحظة ..


يتساوى فيها عندك المديح والذم من الناس أطول من عمر تغرق فيه بين دوامات الكبرياء.




لحظة .. 
تطلب فيها معونة إلهك بقلب مؤمن أطول من عمر تأمل فيه أن تنقل الجبال .




لحظة ..

لا تطلب فيها شئ أطول من عمر تطلب فيه وتتمنى ولا تأخذ شيئاً .


م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (27 يونيو 2010)

لحظة احييك فيها على الكلمات الراقية 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2010)

> * لا تطلب فيها شئ أطول من عمر تطلب فيه وتتمنى ولا تأخذ شيئاً .*




روووووووووووووووووووووعه ابو تربو 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرااااااائعه
​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (27 يونيو 2010)

حلوة اوووووووووووووووووى ربنا يباركك كتييييييييييير


----------



## mera22 (27 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي كتير

الرب يباركك


----------



## jojo_angelic (27 يونيو 2010)

> لا تطلب فيها شئ أطول من عمر تطلب فيه وتتمنى ولا تأخذ شيئاً .



           عاشت ايــدك أبــو تربــــــــــــو
           الـرب يباركـــــــــــــــك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يونيو 2010)

انها لجظات جميلة


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> لحظة احييك فيها على الكلمات الراقية
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووعه ابو تربو
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرااااااائعه
> ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> حلوة اوووووووووووووووووى ربنا يباركك كتييييييييييير


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

mera22 قال:


> ميرسي كتير
> 
> الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> عاشت ايــدك أبــو تربــــــــــــو
> الـرب يباركـــــــــــــــك


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> انها لجظات جميلة


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2010)

موضوع رائع اخي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع اخي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااااائع 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااائع
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (1 يوليو 2010)

لحظات رائعه جدا

شكرا لأختياركم الجميل جدا

سلام ونعمه يا غاااالى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> لحظات رائعه جدا
> 
> شكرا لأختياركم الجميل جدا
> 
> سلام ونعمه يا غاااالى​


----------



## happy angel (1 يوليو 2010)

> *تسلم فيها حياتك لإلهك أطول من عمر تحاول فيه الاعتماد على ذاتك .*​



*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب
كلام جميل جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ابنى الحبيب
> كلام جميل جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## raffy (2 يوليو 2010)

رااااااائع بجد موضوع فى منتهى الروعة
ميررسى ليك كتير ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يوليو 2010)

raffy قال:


> رااااااائع بجد موضوع فى منتهى الروعة
> ميررسى ليك كتير ربنا يباركك


----------

